# Eng Control fuse blows



## jcontrer (Aug 26, 2008)

:newbie:
I just bought a 1991 nissan maxima 5 speed manual with 173,000 miles and i love it! 
one problem, I've been having a problem where my engine contrrol fuse is blowing out on me on a consistent basis. and then my idle gets messed up and turns off. It can be a dangerous issue if it happened in a highway... anyone have any idea what it could be?


----------

